# E39 Memory seats



## mikeB (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi,

Does anybody know how to program his/her car keys so that driver's seat position is memorised by each key?

TIA


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

You have to go to the dealer to have that set. Unless you just bought your car from them or you are having alot of service done, they will likely charge 1/2 hour labor or so.

If you decide to have it done, look at this first and be sure you get everything set how you want it.

Car Memory and Key memory settings.


----------



## Lscman (Aug 5, 2003)

mikeB said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anybody know how to program his/her car keys so that driver's seat position is memorised by each key?
> 
> TIA


You need to do some investigation into this topic on the various E39 forums. I own a 1998 E39 & the feature you want was not offered that year.

What you'll find is "early" E38 & E39 cars (like mine) using the larger U-shaped ignition key (with the non-rechargeable button battery) do NOT offer a different seat memory activation feature based upon remote control key owner. This feature was not offered until the smaller diamond shape key debuted in 1999/2000. On these earlier cars, you literally have to open the driver's door & push the 1 or 2 button to activate driver memory....and stand there in the rain awaiting seat movement (lol). On cars using the old style remote control key, the car's driver memory ALWAYS reverts to/assumes the "most recent driver". The car's driver position memory system simply does not have intellignece built-in to recognize the difference between two remote controls. Stupid, but true.

If you have the earlier style key, a trip to the dealer is fruitless. This should answer your question.


----------

